# Philip Nye—Book Raider for the Westminster Assembly



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 27, 2011)

Nye & a detail went to Lambeth and took nearly 100 books out of Archbishop Laud’s personal library for use in the Assembly debates. The MS list of books from Laud's Letters has been transcribed in, “Westminster Abbey Library: and other theological resources of the Assembly of Divines (1643-1652)” _The Confessional Presbyterian_ 6 (2010).
Some of the books included titles at least three by Westminster Divines (Gillespie, Rutherford and Selden). Below is a selection. The list should afford future research since we know they had these titles in hand for a period in the chambers.
The 2010 issue is available for $25 and volumes 1-6 are on sale at a great price as well ($75 US). 
Subscriptions/Store | The Confessional Presbyterian

Transcription:
[FONT=&quot][fol. 130r][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bookes taken out of the ArchBpps owne Library att[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lambeth Jan: 20th 1643: for the use of the Assembly [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]of Devines nowe sitting att Westminster[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]1. Binnius de Concily’s Tom: 5 fol° [Severin Binius, Concilia generalia, et provincilia.][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4. Linwood Ecclesiastical laws – 3 vol: one in fol: othere in 4° and in 16° [Apparently William Lyndwood, Constitutiones Angliæ prouinciales ex diuersis Cantuariensium Archiepiscoporum synodalibus decretis, per Guilielmum Lyndewode Anglum iam olim collectæ. The canon law of the ecclesiastical province of Canterbury, collected and abridged by Lyndwood in 1433.][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5. Grotius de Jure Belli et Pacis fol [Hugo Grotius, de Jure Belli ac Pacis libri tres.][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]10. M Bucer Script: Anglicani fol [Martin Bucer, Scripta Anglicana fere omnia.][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]14. Disaplina Ecclia Scotica 8° [Daniel Tilenus, De disciplina ecclesiastica brevis & modesta dissertatio ad Ecclesiam Scoticam.][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]15. Mitigation towards Cathol: subiects 8° [Robert Parsons, A treatise tending to mitigation towardes Catholike-subiectes in England.][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]18. Selden of Tythes – 4° [John Selden, History of Tythes.][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]29. Burges his Defense of Ceremonyes 4° [John Burges, An Answer Rejoined to that much applauded pamphlet A reply to Dr. Morton’s General Defense of three nocent ceremonies (1631); The Lawfulness of Kneeling in the act of receiving the Lord’s Supper (1631).][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]31. Troubles of Frankford about English Liturgy 8 [William Whittingham, A brieff discours off the troubles begonne at Franckford in Germany A. Domini 1554. Aboute the book off common prayer and ceremonie.][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]34. Cartwright agt Whitgift 4° [See Thomas Cartwright’s exchanges with John Whitgift over the “Admonition Controversy.”][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]36. Dispute agt English Ceremonyes 4° [George Gillespie, A Dispute Against the English Popish Ceremonies.][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]38. A Conference touching Succesion 16° [Possibly, A Conference about the next succession to the crowne of Ingland. ][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]39. Kellisons[?] {Hierarchy?} 8 [Matthew Kellison, A Treatise of the Hierarchie and Diuers Orders of the Church against the Anarchie of Calvin (1629), octavo.][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]40. Abridgment of the Lincolneshyre[?] ministers Petition 16 [Apparently, An abridgement of that booke which the ministers of Lincolne diocess deliuered to His Maiestie vpon the first of December 1605.][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]92. Rothioford[?] Cont Armin. [Samuel Rutherford, Exercitationes Apologeticæ Pro Divina Gratia.][/FONT]


----------

